# Cage size



## Daniela Demyan (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello! I have 2 budgies (boys) in one cage. Is it good size for them?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I don't think so 
You want your cage to be wider than taller, ideally, because budgies fly horizontally. 

This is a good resource to check out


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The very minimum size cage for two budgies would be 30" Long x 18" Wide x 18" High
However, BIGGER is better. Ensure the bar spacing on the cage is no more than 1/2".
If you are planning to get a bigger cage, let us know in this thread and we can make recommendations for you.

Budgies fly laterally, not vertically so Length is more important than Height.

Do you give your budgies out-of-cage time?*


----------

